# question for the experts



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i have been fishing a new spot the past couple weeks and doing pretty good on numbers but not size. i have been there around ten times and always caught a couple. I usually use bluegill for bait. the sizes are staying between 5 and 20lbs though. It's on the gmr around franklin area. my question is if i am looking for bigger how long before i should move spots in search?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

it's all preference. when you get a spot that's producing 20's the truth of the matter is that the big one could come at any second.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The GMR is a great fishery but your not gonna see size in the river like you do at the lakes, Theres 40 plus fish in that river but not many.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, if you have a spot producing 20's, id certainly not look for anything better. Thats a great fish from the GMR, as Id say anything over about 28 lbs would be considered a really nice trophy fish from the GMR. I know of a handfull of honest weighed/pictured low 30's from the GMR from lifelong flatty hunters and can tell you that I have never seen anything better then about 34 lbs, sure the yocals always tell you about 50 and 60's but lets face it, these are the guys who do not carry scales and honestly spend more time talking about fishing then really doing it. Id like to see some "honest" pictures of any GMR flatties over about 35 lbs......if you got em, Id like to see them on here. 

Back to the question, if your catching 20's, you ought to be darn thankful and not tell anyone about your spot. Thats my opinion, last year my best from the GMR was a 19, year before was right at 30, year before that was 18,hoping to beat al of those tonight....

Salmonid


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks for the info guys! also ducky thanks for all the pics you post!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Don't have a picture of it but I was at a favorite spot of mine on the GMR last summer and there was another guy that knew about the same spot and he fished there quite often. Over the course of the summer we fished that spot together many times and one night he caught one that weighed almost 40. I think the exact weight was like 38 but still a monster.

However I agree that there aren't many in the river like that and that most of the time the biggest ones you'll get are about 30 to 35.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i'm making it my personal duty to prove there is a 60 in the GMR


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i'm making it my personal duty to prove there is a 60 in the GMR


That would awesome if you did monstercat, seems like you put time in and you seem like a guy that would deserve a good fish, Ill be hittin the tusc, in july and august, i hope to beat my PB river fish which is 24.12 thats the only time i hit the river anymore because the lakes are very hard to catch flats during and after the spawn until september. then its game on agin


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

the best i've done out of the gmr was around 30. i caught it with another ogf member leftfordead. i see if he can post a pic for me.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

chris1162 said:


> the best i've done out of the gmr was around 30. i caught it with another ogf member leftfordead. i see if he can post a pic for me.


thats sweet you caught your PB with jeff, let me guess, he didn't catch anything? don't be embarrassed if you had to give him your pole to reel one in for you, i've had to do it before.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I think catfish between 5 and 20 lbs are big but that is just me.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea,,channel cats!!!!!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

jeff did catch some that night. I did take him to my spot on saturday and it was the first time i have been skunked it quite a few trips. i think he is bad luck! J/k jeff!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

chris1162 said:


> jeff did catch some that night. I did take him to my spot on saturday and it was the first time i have been skunked it quite a few trips. i think he is bad luck! J/k jeff!


no j/k jeff IS bad luck. i'm fishing with him friday and i'm not planning on catching anything. also, jeff is holding true to you! he wasn't gunna make a peep about the location about your spot to me, which is fine though because i'm not into stealing spots. he said something about 10 dollars and its mine, i'm not sure what he meant though hahah


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

whoa whoa guys. i know you guys are kidding. I'm far from bad luck. and i do believe Korey that i outfished you yesterday and because of that your girlfriend owes me a little somthin special.  remember the bet?


----------

